# split "homebrew news" into ds and wii



## UltraMagnus (Nov 14, 2008)

ok, I am sure I am not the only one that has this problem.  basically, some people don't have a wii/ds, and are only interested in homebrew for one or the other, the irritating thing is that by just looking at the title of the topic it is impossible to tell what it is for.

so, what do you think?  can it be split?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 14, 2008)

Good point, but it's a bit unnecessary because the homebrew news usually clearly states "Wii" or "DS"


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 14, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> the homebrew news usually clearly states "Wii" or "DS"


If you go look at some of the recent homebrew news posts you'll see that this is freqently not the case.


----------



## Costello (Nov 14, 2008)

we have no plans to separate homebrew news (however the portal is currently being worked on)
we'll try to make sure to state the nature (Wii or DS) of homebrew more clearly.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, I think it'll just become unorganized once again


----------



## Jasonage (Nov 17, 2008)

Perhaps they could add [WII] or [DS] tags in front of the homebrew name.


----------



## science (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry guys, the mag staff post different types of news, but we forgot to let you know who posts what. I am the only one to post Wii news, Sephi and Another World only post NDS stuff. I have started adding Wii to my posts to clear up some confusion


----------



## adriande2 (Nov 18, 2008)

i was just about to say something about that, and not all games state weather it is DS or Wii


----------



## halljames (Nov 25, 2008)

I think a [WII] or [DS] tag would be very helpfull.  Its been ages since I have been on here (been playing psp for a while) and after coming back wanted to scan through any new DS homebrew.  Got bored of going into each one, only to find that most of them are for Wii.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't like to ask things like this or bump topics but it's been 3 weeks, any chance we could get those changes added to the titles that show up in the list? Ta.


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 6, 2008)

Personally, I would think this might be a little more appealing and space saving.





I reduced the size of the date but still has the same info. Cut out the posted by names since it's shown when clicked anyways. Reduced the region identity. I was too lazy to actually edit in homebrew news but you get the idea.
Again, just a thought but I doubt it'd be too hard to do this.

Also I realize now that I coulda taken letters from other words for the word homebrew but fuck it (we'll do it live!). : D


----------

